
RISC-V Executive Director, Rick O’Connor, Interview and Booth Tour - protomyth
http://armdevices.net/2018/08/09/risc-v-executive-director-rick-oconnor-interview-and-booth-tour/
======
chmaynard
This is absolutely brilliant. Kudos to the team that created and produced this
video.

